# new to hf



## btipler (Jan 18, 2012)

for the past three years my boys and I have been creating a haunted barn on our farm for friends and family. Just do 1 night. This year we had about 300 guests. It seems to be growing as if on steroids. Just bought an old hearse and am now looking at the posts on how to build a vortex tunnel. Planning on going to the Midwest haunt meeting. Lots of fun building and using this stuff. Joined HF to get new ideas and learn from others.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. You'll definately find all the inspiration you need in here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum fogman


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The more the scarier! Welcome to HF!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. It sounds like you belong here.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome. You'll fit right in.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I'm so jealous, you have a hearse.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings! 
Welcome to the forum. the vortex is a common prop on here. just have a look around i'm sure you'll find lots of inspiration here!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome Fogman. You'll like it here.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Haunted Barns are great! I went to one this past Halloween season, loved it!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

